# Not from nectar



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

If its not made from nectar, its not honey!


----------



## Apuuli (May 17, 2006)

It depends what it's made from. If it's made from honeydew then it's called "honeydew honey" or "forest honey" in Europe. 

If it's made from old soda can drippings, sugar or corn syrup, etc, I suppose it could be called "fauxney". (My lawyer insists that I mention that this last paragraph is a joke.)


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

Dave W said:


> If its not made from nectar, its not honey!


Not really.
As posted above honey can be made from nectar or it can be made from a sweet secretion that some trees have in their leaves at certain time of the year.
In Europe it has a different name and it is appreciated more then nectar honey.
It is dark in collor and has a distinct flavor.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"appreciated more"? Really? Prefered over honey from natural sources, ie nectar from flowers?


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

I guess the flavour and is it thicker and some medical properties.
I suspect "pine honey" and eucalyptus honey falls in this class.
It is a natural source just not from nectar.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Pine honey? How do you get honey from pine?


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Let's get it straight....honeydew is a sweet excretion from aphids and some scale insects living in forests. Bees collect this substance and turn it into honey in the same way they they process nectar.:lookout: (I know there will be an argument about this but in Europe it is considered honey and is highly thought of.)

If the bees collect the honeydew in a pine forest, it is pine honey; from a beech forest comes beech honey, and so on. 

Yes, it happens in the U.S. ,too. The honey judging rules at the N.C. state fair disqualify any honey containing honeydew. (How do they know?:scratch

I have never heard of anyone around here going after it but I can hardly imagine that our pine forests don't have aphids and scale insects living in them too.

I tasted some from Austrailia once. inch: Not good.


----------



## Medovina (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm increasingly suspicious of Organic Honey that is currently being sold in Whole Foods market. The origin is said to be from India and the honey tastes like crap. Yet - it is certified organic. I think that something is fishy about the whole thing. :s


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

More and more I am suspicious of ANY foods that are from outside the U.S. who is certifying this stuff? who is getting bribed? what are the organic standards for our honey - never mind their honey?

something fishy indeed.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

Noelle said:


> More and more I am suspicious of ANY foods that are from outside the U.S. who is certifying this stuff? who is getting bribed? what are the organic standards for our honey - never mind their honey?


This honey is in the US like everywhere in the world is just most do not know about it. It is mixed in regular honey under certain %. It is darker and very sticky. It is tested with ...... calcium hydroxide as I understand.
Not knowing what kind of honey you have could be ....... funny.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is how is tested.

http://www.apicultor.3xforum.ro/post/285/1/ANALIZA_miere_de_mana/

distiled water, alcohol, honey.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

peletier is correct...honeydew is bug poop! I tell everyone DO NOT buy any "organic" honey from foreign countries as they are NOT held to the same standards as locally produced "organic" honey.:no:


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

NasalSponge said:


> peletier is correct...honeydew is bug poop! I tell everyone DO NOT buy any "organic" honey from foreign countries as they are NOT held to the same standards as locally produced "organic" honey.:no:


Do YOU think that american bees avoid honeydew and in YOUR hives there is no such thing?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

The packers will pay a premium for it. The Sierra mountains here can produce from fir and I think a few species of parasitic insects. Crops can be phenomenal but the bees suffer and don't overwinter. It still qualified as honey according to USDA and polariscope. 
What they want in Europe is produced in forest areas.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

And from what I have read the bees get lose stools if they winter with this type of honey. A simptom that is not wanted so in the fall it needs to be replaced with nectar honey.


----------

